# Florida My Series - 2011



## Wizard Of Iz

The Florida track owners that are involved in *My Series 2011 *- The Race Place (Holly Hill), theRaceway.biz (Cocoa), ASR IndoorMotorSports (Longwood),and Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies (Jacksonville) - met on Sunday for a very productive meeting. *My Series 2011 *will have a very different look. 

The "new" will be in procedure, a new class, and hopefully, participation. There are not too many technical changes, so participating with your current equipment will not be a problem! Also, the very popular "GROUP F" will replace the well intentioned but ill-fated SPEC 12. And still just $10 per race.

Here is a rough - and unofficial - rundown of the changes 


*Race Dates - Winter/Spring 2011*
Saturday, January 8th - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida
Saturday, February 12th - ASR IndoorMotorSports - Longwood, Florida
Saturday, March 12th - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida
Saturday, April 16th - The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, Florida

*Summer/Fall *dates and tracks are TBD.


*4" NASCAR*
May now run the FLA16D motor or a JK Falcon 7
May run a JK COT, Kelly Daytona, Parma Intrepid, or Outisight Charger (230) body

*GT1 - Sponsored by JK Products*
No changes at this time

*GTP*
May use a ball bearing in the can end of the S16D motor

*Group F - New Class * 
Offical rules are still being finalized ... but essentially ...
Wing-style chassis
Falcon 7 or Hawk 7 motor
Wing car body
63 gram minimum

*Group 12*
I don't think there were any changes at this time


There may be a tweak or two as everyone digests the program, but the intent was to keep it simple.


----------



## TOM MAR

Thank You guys for all your Work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Mr Wizard u have a pm.


----------



## Ragnar

Thank you Guys for the Changes:thumbsup::thumbsup:
DAYTONA!!!!!

CHEERS!
Tom S.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sounds good.... but:
"May use a ball bearing in the can end of the S16D motor" 
 heck why not both ends...

GTP will now die.


----------



## TOM MAR

Time will tell.


----------



## Mike R

Buddy,

USRA has allowed the use of a can end ball bearing in 16D/S16D classes for over a year now, so why not make it legal? Not saying I'm going to go out and do that because to me its too darn expensive a a big pain in the butt for just a S16D motor. Yeah, an X12 arm for sure, but not a S16D, it just doesn't have the rpm there to worry about. All you have to do is replace the $1 bushing after every other race in a S16D with the American drill blank arm and you are fine (as long as you use a good quality oil). Timewise, it only takes about a half hour to remove the motor, remove the magnets, resize the can, clean it up, and solder in a new bushing. Getting that bearing in there perfect, at least to me, is a lot more labor intensive.

I can see where you are coming from, but this movement has been coming for some time now.

Me, I wanted to run the HAWK 7 motors only in GTP this year with spec gearing, but that didn't fly.

Speaking of GTP, when are we going to start running this class on Saturday night? I've had two built up and it seems like no one else does.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike,

I just need to regear mine. I ran it a few laps a week or so ago and quickly realized that the gear ratio for Holly Hill wasn't going to work here.

I'd love to get this class jump-started. They're a lot of fun and were one of our best classes. I almost miss the Sealed S16D motors that made the class easy to race.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I dont know if Hawks would have been fast enought for GTP but I bet the class would have been more popular and really fun to drive. I would not have been in favor of a Spec Gear i have never been in favor of that rule on any thing. 
To me GTP was droping off because the Chinese motors were blowing up and prior to that some were complaining the seal was tighter on some than on others... the "fix" allow American Arms. Which raised the price point from $15 to $50ish. Now + $7. If your going to allow BB in the can why not the endbell?? and why not on the FL 16D...


----------



## Mike R

I think the Hawk 7 would be a perfect low cost fit for the GTP class, it's certainly faster than a Falcon 7 that a lot of places run in their GTP classes. Even without using a spec ratio, it would have lowered the cost of the class and closed the racing up a little.

Rollin, I'm running a 10/35 on both my .560 dia and .518 diameter arms. It gives them a good punch off the turns and good brakes. That ratio seems to work well on our track and Kenny H's King in Altamonte.

I won't be putting bearings in any 16D's. I already have too much money spent on those motors with the Fla Spec arm costing what it does. The price versus performance level just isn't there to justify it.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I had put an 11 -- maybe even a 12 -- on my GTP to get down the long stretch from Turn 1 to the entry into the tri-oval. Definitely too much top end for anywhere else. 

A 10 should be about right with the American armature.



Here's something to ponder .... _how_ do you want GTP to grow .... .

if you want it to grow with more "amateur" racers, then go to a Hawk motor or back to the Sealed S16D.
if you want it to grow with more "experienced" racers, then adopt the USRA or AMSRA rules and go to a c-can

And then that leads to the question ... 

should a series be designed to race what people race at their local track?
or​
should a series be designed to give guys a place to race cars that don't necessarily work on a weekly basis?


----------



## TOM MAR

If the American s16 d is as reliable as I have heard with BB's to change to Hawk would be a complete waste of money, considering most people already have most everything they need to build a motor. at worst you would need a BB, arm & brushes & maybe springs. 
Say what you want,. I bought (2) 16d american arms & I am still running one of them.
I believe it's the BEST thing to happen to the Stock Series here in Fl.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

WFT, From all reports the American S16D arms are quite reliable. The weak link in their chain is reported to be a relatively soft armature shaft that wears faster than the can bushing. So, hopefully, a ball bearing in the can will solve that issue as that's the only place the undo wear is taking place.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> WFT, From all reports the American S16D arms are quite reliable. The weak link in their chain is reported to be a relatively soft armature shaft that wears faster than the can bushing. So, hopefully, a ball bearing in the can will solve that issue as that's the only place the undo wear is taking place.


Without nameing names I had all high prasies on them from The guys that run up front in that class that I was able to talk with.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I've got to find some time to work on some cars. Do we have any Test and Tune nights?


----------



## TOM MAR

I may have been hearing things, but I thought I heard Rollin say Test & tune Tuesdays. $10


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thursday is Test n Tune night. All night, both tracks, $10. Provide your own car and controller.

Might do Tuesday too if the 1/32 guys don't want to race on Tuesdays.


----------



## bartx7001

Is there still an amature and an experienced race for each class?
The list of nascar bodies is kinda WTF. A kelly daytona has a 1/2" tall spoiler. All usra approved bodies up until 2002 had to have a 3/8" spoiler. The daytona was never ever approved in any usra racing. The jk COT is just a joke compared to that body? Does JK not have a more suited body? I think having a good handling body from each manufacture is an ideal solution. I personaly prefer the Parma Taurus over the Intrepid but anyways.

BTW I have never had an American arm fail me in any race in any class even 12's.
The only ones that I have junked have ran out of commutator after 20 plus rebuilds.

I look forward to racing. The myseries seem to be working at getting racers back in racing at the state level.

Jason


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Jason,

Good to hear from you. 

Did away with classifications and decided to qualify each class. We had a couple of experienced races last year with only 3 or 4 racers. 

The body selection happened kind of like this .... Terry Tawney brought up the Kelly Daytona, I brought up the Intrepid because it's a very popular body in Jacksonville, and the 230 Charger seemed to be the logical choice from Outisight. No one seemed to really have experience with the JK bodies and didn't want to outlaw the COT body in case someone just didn't want to buy a new body.

I also like the Parma Taurus, but we couldn't seem to give them away here.

And I agree on the American armature. They are amazingly reliable. But it's still hard to get racers to spend the extra money on the front end.


----------



## bartx7001

How will the qualifying work? One person at at a time? Races?
The bodything makes since like that. That is what i assumed when you left in the jk Cot as carry over. If anybody want to run that body I have two new clear ones LOL. Will nascar be on the Oval at Daytona?


----------



## TOM MAR

Yes, how will the qualifing work?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Pretty sure that it will be single person and number of laps and sections.

I'll have to ask Greg about which configuration.


----------



## SCSHobbies

No Am Classes ... I was going to put Austin in them this year.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Look at it this way .... every month the racers will be split into mains based on how they qualify that day. If Austin qualifies for the B Main, he should have a real good chance of finishing well in his Main.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Or he will Qualify well and be a menace in the A. 
Is Qualifing only to set the mains? Or are there 2 separate races after that?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Qualifying will set the mains and each will pay out.


----------



## bartx7001

Bump for first race of 2011!


----------



## SCSHobbies

I hope to see everyone this weekend!!


----------



## Henry Racing

How many people are going to daytona


----------



## Snoopy57

are we racing saturday night here


----------



## TOM MAR

Snoopy57 said:


> are we racing saturday night here


I think Johnny's said he's planning on staying here to run the races Sat.


----------



## Mike R

There will probably be a good amount of the regulars racing at Jax 
Saturday night. I work Saturday, so won't be going to Daytona.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'm going to Daytona but there should be PLENTY of racers in Jacksonville.

If the schedule moves as smooth as it did last year, we may be back from Daytona in time to race in Jacksonville, too.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race day is getting closer...

Since Daytona is only 1 hr away I think i can pull double duty and race in Daytona and Jax...


----------



## Mike R

So what motor are you going to run in NASCAR, Buddy?

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike, I'm going with one of each ready to go. Of course ..... I'm re-gearing the FLA16D a little. 

I agree on the Slot Car Double Header!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

I have the Champion car that i usually use there that works and runs good ready to go with a FL16D but i plan to have a C11 with a Falcon ready to run also. But i have no clue on the gearing for the Falcon. DZ is doing some R&D on them and will report back Thurs. They have not run the Falcon on the oval yet. If the Falcon is close in speed I'm going to try it.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

A Champion? You mean there's still a use for all those overweight chunks of metal sitting in a drawer?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Can you say "aluminum pans"????


----------



## Mike R

I believe someone told me that a Kelly two piece works well on that track also, in both GT-1 and NASCAR.

Mike R


----------



## Ragnar

I hope everyone going to the MY SERIES RACE will have a very good weekend!

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Tom, Good to hear from you.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #1 of the 2011 *My Series * season was held on Saturday, January 8, 2011 at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. 

Thank you to Greg Walker for hosting us and to Phil for serving as Race Director. 

A new format is in place for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.

Everything seemed to go pretty good for the first race. After the fourth race of the Series, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.

And, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 397 
2. Mike Bresett – TRP – 395 
3. Jason Burnside – ASR – 392 
4. Bobby Beauchemin – TRB – 389 
5. Joey Lovecchio – TRP – 381
6. Dennis Demole – TRP – 380
7. Buddy Houser – SCR – 380
8. Kyle Hall – TRP – 369

_*It took 382 laps to move up to the A Main*_
9. Austin Houser – SCR – 379
10T. David Bryson – TRP – 378 
10T. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 378 
10T. Tom Marlowe – SCR – 378 
13. Danny Fox – MMR – 377
14. Matt Boman – TRB – 376
15. Count Gibson – TRB – 375
16. Ken Brown – TRP – 373
17. Terry Tawney – TRB – 364
18. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 362
19. Cory Borden – TRP - 356



*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Jason Burnside – ASR – 180 
2. Kyle Hall – TRP – 179 
3. Dennis Demole – TRB – 177
4. Bobby Beauchemin – TRB – 177 
5. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 175 
6. Buddy Houser – SCR – 170 
7. Stu Marder – TRP – 152 
8. Ken Brown – TRP – 146 

*It took 173 laps to move up to the A Main.*
9. Terry Tawney – TRB – 171
10. Joey Lovecchio – TRP – 170
11. David Bryson – TRP – 168
12. Tom Marlowe – SCR – 168 
13. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 166
14. Count Gibson – TRB – 161
15. Jim Smith – TRP – 155
16. Danny Fox – MMR – 147
17. Austin Houser – SCR – 145 
18. Matt Boman – TRB – 57 



*GTP*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 203 
2. Mike Bresett – TRP – 194 
3. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 186 
4. Kyle Hall – TRP – 185 
5. Jason Burnside – ASR – 184 
6. Dennis Demole – TRB – 177
7. Joey Lovecchio – TRP – 176
8. Terry Tawney – TRB – 176 
9. Bobby Beauchemin – TRB – 176
10. Jeff Cox – ASR – 174 
11. David Bryson – TRP – 165 
12. Jim Smith – TRP – 65 



*Group F*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 210
2. Stu Marder – TRP – 203
3. Jeff Cox – ASR – 198 
4. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 196 
5. Cory Borden – TRP – 194 
6. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 193 
7. David Bryson – TRP – 193 
8. Kenny Holton – ASR – 185 
9. Jason Burnside – ASR – 179 
10. Ken Brown – TRP – 178 



*Group 12*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Stu Marder – TRP – 226 
2. Danny Zona – TRP – 225 
3. Jeff Cox – ASR – 211 
4. Kenny Holdton – ASR – 209 
5. Jason Burnside – ASR - 202


*Next Race ….. Saturday, February 12, 2011 ….. ASR IndoorMotorSports – Longwood, Florida*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

For the February 12th *My Series *race at ASR IndoorMotorSports in Longwood, Florida, we will be racing on both tracks.

*Ogilvie Hillclimb*
4" NASCAR
GT1 _sponsored by JK Products_

*Ogilvie Blue King*
GTP
Group F
Group 12


*ASR IndoorMotorSports*
600 North Hwy 17/92
Longwood, FL 32750

(321) 972-8507


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #2 of the 2011 *My Series * season was held on Saturday, February 12, 2011 at *ASR IndoorMotorSports* in Longwood, Florida. 

Thank you to Kenny Holton for hosting us and to Bill Pinch for helping to get the day started as Race Director. 

A new format is in place for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After the fourth race of the Series, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 238.02 
2. Dennis Demole – TRB – 230.02
3. Bobby Beauchemin – TRB – 228.01
4. Kyle Hall – TRP – 227.02
5. Terry Tawney – TRB – 215.15
6. Buddy Houser – SCR – 215.00
7. Danny Fox - MMR – 213.16
8. Brandon Peters - MMR – 132.00

_*It took 217.11 laps to move up to the A Main*_
9. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 210.13
10. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 208.13
11. John Thompson – SCR – 201.12
12. Joel Bernier - MMR – 201.00
13. Doc Daugherty – TRB – 200.16
14. Matt Boman – TRB – 197.15
15. Mark Johnson - MMR – 190.10
16. Brandon Eden - TRB – 187.03
17. Count Gibson, Jr. – TRB – 185.16
18. Mike Henry – SCR – 146.15
19. Diane Harney – TRP – 129.14

*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney – TRB – 240.07
2. Bobby Beauchemin – TRB – 240.00
3. Dennis Demole – TRB – 238.05
4. Buddy Houser – SCR – 228.01
5. Kyle Hall – TRP – 227.07
6. Matt Boman – TRB – 225.14
7. Doc Daugherty – TRB – 225.07
8. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 108.15

*It took 229.11 laps to move up to the A Main.*
9. Joel Bernier - MMR – 221.14
10. Brandon Eden - TRB – 219.18
11. Danny Fox - MMR – 216.03
12. John Thompson – SCR – 212.15
13. Brandon Peters - MMR – 211.06
14. Marcus Ramos - MMR – 210.00
15. Mark Johnson - MMR – 201.18
16. Chuck Eakin - ASR – 191.03
17. Mike Henry – SCR – 189.12
18. Jim Smith – TRP – 165.01
19. Diane Harney – TRP – 148.04
20. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 88.18
21. Count Gibson – TRB – 51.00


*GTP*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 216 
2. Dennis Demole – TRB – 204 
3. Terry Tawney – TRB – 202 
4. Bobby Beauchemin – TRB – 197 
5. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 190 
6. Doc Daughtery – TRB – 190 
7. Phil Irvin – ASR – 189 
8. Matt Boman – TRB – 186 
9. Cliff Adams - ASR – 182 
10. Joel Bernier - MMR – 177 
11. Count Gibson – TRB – 170 
12. Mike Henry – SCR – 31 


*Group F*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 243 
2. Jeff Cox – ASR – 234 
3. Jamie Pye - ASR – 217 
4. Stu Marder – TRP – 203 
5. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 194 
6. Count Gibson – TRB – 126 
7. Phil Irvin - ASR - 47


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Blue King_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 252 
2. Jeff Cox – ASR – 247 
3. Stu Marder – TRP – 223 
4. Terry Tawney – TRB – 208 
5. Matt Boman – TRB - 206 
6. Phil Irvin - ASR – 187 
7. Cliff Adams - ASR – 117 

*Next Race ….. Saturday, March 12, 2011 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies – Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the hours at _*Slot Car*_ _Raceway & Hobbies _ for the *My Series **Race Weekend *beginning on *Saturday, March 12th* in Jacksonville, Florida.

If you have any questions or need directions, call the store at 904-527-3504



*Hours*
*Thursday - 3/10 *- 6pm to 9pm - Test-N-Tune all night for $10

*Friday - 3/11 *- 2pm (or earlier -- call) to 10pm (or until people stop spending money  ) - Test-N-Tune all day/night for $10

*Saturday - 3/12 *- 8am (or earlier) to the end of racing

*Sunday - 3/13 *- 1pm - 5pm


----------



## SCSHobbies

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies
9735 Old St. Augustine Road, #15
Jacksonville, FL 32257
904-527-3504
*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #3 of the 2011 *My Series * season was held on Saturday, March 12, 2011 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks for hosting us and to Rollin Isbell for serving as our as Race Director. 

A new format is in place for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After the fourth race of the Series, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 207
2. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 200 + 10
3. Mike Bresett - TRP - 200 + 1
4. Tom Marlowe - SCR - 199
5. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 188
6. Bob "00" Lee - SCR - 181
7. Mike Henry - SCR - 145
8. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 104

_*It took 187 laps to move up to the A Main*_
9. Darin Benson - SCR - 185 + 17
10. Eddie Broyles - SCR - 185 + 5
11. Kyle Hall - TRP - 182
12. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 181 + 19
13. Rick Tomlinson - SCR - 181 + 16
14. Terry Tawney - TRB - 179
15. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 178
16. Bill Pinch - TRB - 176
17. Chris Robbins - SCR - 174
18. Danny Fox - MMR - 170 + 11
19. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 170 + 7
20. Ryan Edenfield - SCR - 166
21. Bill Fraden - SCR - 163
22. Mark Johnson - MMR - 161
23. Jordan Eber - SCR - 143
24. Diane Harney - TRP - 112
25. Buddy Houser - SCR - 38

*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
1. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 215
2. Buddy Houser - SCR - 209
3. Tom Marlowe - SCR - 208 + 19
4. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 208 + 9
5. Bob "00" Lee - SCR - 206
6. Terry Tawney - TRB - 204
7. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 200
8. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 194

*It took 199 laps to move up to the A Main.*
9. Bill Pinch - TRB - 198 + 19
10. Kyle Hall - TRP - 198 + 3
11. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 197
12. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 195
13. Matt Boman - TRB - 194
14. Ryan Edenfield - SCR - 187
15. Bill McDermott - SCR - 186
16. Danny Fox - MMR - 185
17. Chris Robbins - SCR - 180
18. Mike Henry - SCR - 178
19. Bill Fraden - SCR - 174
20. Lee Pinkstaff -SCR - 173
21. Chad Edenfield - SCR - 172
22. Jordan Eber - SCR - 169
23. Mark Johnson - MMR - 167
24. Steve Thoroman- SCR - 157
25. Diane Harney - TRP - 118
26. John Parks - SCR - 46
27. Eddie Broyles - SCR - 27


*GTP*
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 221 
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 219
3. John "JT" Thompson - SCR - 214
4. Mike Bresett - TRP - 203
5. Buddy Houser - SCR - 202
6. Kyle Hall - TRP - 201
7. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 200
8. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 182

*It took 214 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Mike Henry - SCR - 212
10. Matt Boman - TRB - 205
11. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 203
12. Danny Fox - MMR - 202
13. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 197
14. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 196


*Group F*
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 248
2. Tom Marlowe - SCR - 238
3. Mike Rigsby - SCR - 237
4. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 235
5. Jeff Cox - ASR - 231
6. Matt Boman - TRB - 223 + 16
7. Mike Henry - SCR - 223 + 9
8. Jordan Eber - SCR - 217
9. Kenny Holton - ASR - 216
10. Lee Pinkstaff - SCR - 144


*Group 12*
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 262
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 249
3. Jeff Cox - ASR - 245
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 243
5. Kenny Holton - ASR - 232
6. Johnny Banks - SCR - 180
7. James "JP" Snyder - SCR - 142
8. Mike Henry - SCR - 102
9. Jordan Eber - SCR - 85

*Next Race ….. Saturday, April 16, 2011 ….. The Raceway.biz – Melbourne, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Henry Racing

I still say the show was in gtp b main 3 way battle between a kid who's been racing slots for less than 2 years, a national champion, and the guy who has more laps on that track than the other two combined!!! I love state races we need more at all tracks I vote we have another season later this year!!!


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulations to all of the SCR drivers for their great results in all of the classes:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*CHEERS! *

Tom S.


----------



## Mike R

It was a good day of racing in ALL the divisions in ALL the mains. Props go out to Johnny and Rollin for making it an enjoyable day for everyone involved.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here's a huge *Thank You *to all of the racers from *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies *for making it a great day. Y'all made up 46 of the 85 total entries and represented the track with style, class, and _speed_.

BTW ... Buddy and I did some quick math on the total laps turned. The results don't show the laps for people that moved up from one main to another or qualifying and practice laps ... Just the "recorded" laps were 15,721 on Saturday. That's an average of 1,965 on each lane.


----------



## BullFrog

First state race for slot cars I've ever attended.I was impressed with what I saw- Except my results. I had the most fun in GT-1 racing with Pinky.The food was great except that last brownie.I just had to sample everybody's brownies.I'll see everyone this Wednesday to see if I can improve my laps in Gt-1.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Here's a huge *Thank You *to all of the racers from *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies *for making it a great day. Y'all made up 46 of the 85 total entries and represented the track with style, class, and _speed_.
> 
> BTW ... Buddy and I did some quick math on the total laps turned. The results don't show the laps for people that moved up from one main to another or qualifying and practice laps ... Just the "recorded" laps were 15,721 on Saturday. That's an average of 1,965 on each lane.


Well I guess the glue is run in.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Well I guess the glue is run in.


And a nice berm of rubber in its place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> I still say the show was in gtp b main 3 way battle between a kid who's been racing slots for less than 2 years, a national champion, and the guy who has more laps on that track than the other two combined!!! I love state races we need more at all tracks I vote we have another season later this year!!!


You drove strong races all day.

And learned the importance of bullet proofing.


----------



## Mike R

BTW.....


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLIN!!!:hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## Henry Racing

Mike R said:


> BTW.....
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROLLIN!!!:hat::hat::hat::hat:


Happy b-day from the henrys Rollin!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Racers ....

Bill Pinch has asked for input on whether to start up another four race series. Maybe take May off. Maybe not.

So .... let me know what changes we'd like to see. If any.

For the GT1 by JK class .... JK is willing to continue sponsoring this class. One twist is that he is now shipping his RTR cars with only either a Lola or Mazda Dyson body. It will make sales of these cars easier for the tracks if we allow at least one of these bodies. It's tough to sell someone a car and then tell them that they have to immediately buy a body in order to race. My personal preference is to allow the Mazda Dyson because it's a closed-cockpit body.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I do not like the Qualifying. I would like to bring back Experienced and Amateur for NASCAR - GT1 & GTP only. 

I'm hoping to make it to Bills race in April but its getting to my busy time of year with Baseball.


----------



## TOM MAR

Mazda, fastest lap, & What scs said !


----------



## Mike R

Rollin,

I am all for allowing the Mazda body. It's a very nice looking body, should be aero enough to go along with the other three we already use, and as long as Jerry pulls them in .007 lexan they should be good. I wouldn't want to do the open cockpit Lola unless we allowed another open cockpit to go with it.

I would love to have another 4 race series, and my making the races always depends on my work schedule on weekends.

Like Buddy, to make the day go faster, we need to ditch the qualifying. The race owners pretty much know who is going to run amateur class and who is going to run expert. Qualifying slows everything down.

If you keep qualifying and make it the fastest lap made in the 30 second time allotment, and cut down the practice time between races to 15 minutes.

A definite lunch break time of 45 minutes needs to be scheduled in somehow.

Just my .02 worth

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

I like qualifying in this format but instead of laps and sections have it laps and times. In other words, have single fast lap count if there is one or more cars in that lap. So you have to be fast not just consistent


----------



## Mike R

If you use sections, you have to use the number of laps to go with it. It's either laps and sections or fast time only. The only people that use laps and sections is IRRA or D3 retro racing. Every other major sanctioning body in the USA uses fast time. International ISRA uses laps and sections, but mostly on the European tracks and the ISRA Worlds.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

I'm not a fan of Qualifing... especially by time only. I can give a kid a fast car and he can turn 1 fast lap qualify for the A race and then be a total menice in the race. Another example would be what if i qualified poorly but in the race i dont come off much and run well then u have the he sand bagged debate. 
Plus we have not saved any time at all.
I like the 30 mins between classes cause most people come for the day and need that time for last min tuneing. 
If the raceway does not have food at it i say min of 45min break for lunch after the 2nd class.

I vote for Exp and Am.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Qualifying has been interesting. I haven't minded it as much as I thought I would. And, I agree with Buddy that it is a time killer. The only way qualifying can work *and* keep the day relatively short is to kill-off a class or two.

ISRA uses qualifying to set the Mains but you can win from any Main. So, if you mess up and end up in the C Main, you can win overall by turning the most laps of the day. That would be quite a task since there are usually more wrecks in the lower mains.

Although .... it was fun - and impressive - to watch Terry Tawney drive from the D to the C to the B to the A. (Even if he did get a slight assist when Bill had to leave).

The challenge of having Experienced and Amateur Divisions is that there are guys who don't want to be Experienced. Guys have stopped racing part way through a Series to make sure they don't get moved up. The other side of that coin is the guys who get moved up just because they attended all of the races. A few years back, a 13 or 14 year old (Cody --- maybe) won Amateur NASCAR and that got him moved up to Expert in ALL classes the next year. He had no shot and got frustrated and he and his Dad both stopped racing.


Last Saturday we used 20 minutes between races. I set the track timer for 30 minutes after each race and then killed the track after 20. The only class where we had a Tech delay was Group F as a number of people had to go through twice.

I agree with taking a lunch break if the Raceway doesn't have food available on-site. If Greg would have had food at his event, then I would have run GTP. Instead, that was when we took a lunch break and went to Pinkie's favorite restaurant


----------



## Henry Racing

I say if we do away with qualifying we should bring back concourse.

The next state race in melborne,what cars will be racing on which tracks?


----------



## TOM MAR

Concours is good. Best Paint also. Qualifying I like 30 second run Average lap time, throw out the slow lap ( allows for 1 accident.) Should take away some of the home advantage. LOL to bad our computer system won't do it.
(Just an idea, Not to be taken too seriously)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> I say if we do away with qualifying we should bring back concourse.
> 
> The next state race in melborne,what cars will be racing on which tracks?



I'll ask Bill .... my best guess is that he'll run all of the classes on the Hillclimb. I hear that it is much better since it was adjusted after the move.


----------



## Henry Racing

Ok I figured he'd race NASCAR on the oval


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Ok I figured he'd race NASCAR on the oval


Out of the five or six times that we've run there, Bill only used the oval for NASCAR once. 

If we do .... I'll either run a very reinforced .030 C11 or my old trusty, Champion Turbo Flex Tri-Oval car.


----------



## Mike R

Cheetah 11-JX 24 two piece. Heavy enough, and very stable on that 76 foot oval. Slight offset on the right rear spacing, small hub tire on the inside, large hub tire on the outside, Parma Intrepid body in .010 thickness with the deepest Red Fox guide you have. If you run a Cheetah 11 three piece on that track, use a large bite bar and tape the rear pans down.

I've played with this on that track, but of course before it was resurfaced and painted, and it worked well. Falcon power :thumbsup:.

But like Rollin says, Bill will probably run everything on the Hillclimb since it just had it all fixed up.

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

I'll sit down and build that Parma astro glide for it just in case.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #4 of the 2011 *My Series * season was held on Saturday, April 16, 2011 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us and to Lloyd "Roadblock" Miller for serving as our as Race Director. 

A new format is in place for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After this race, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.

And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 221
2. Dennis Demole - TRB - 214
3. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 209
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 206
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 196
6. Count Gibson - TRB - 192
7. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 91
8. Matt Boman - TRB - 75

_*It took 201 laps to move up to the A Main*_
9. Branden Eden - TRB - 196 + 18
10. Kyle Hall - TRP - 196 + 7
11. Danny Fox - MMR - 195
12. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 194
13. Mark Johnson - MMR - 186
14. Lloyd Miller - TRB - 184
15. Marc Ronhock - TRB - 182
16. Diane Harney - TRP - 125

*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
1. Dennis Demole - TRB - 234
2. Matt Boman - TRB - 228
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 227
4. Branden Eden - TRB - 223
5. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 222
6. Kyle Hall - TRP - 217
7. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 214
8. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 210

*It took 218 laps to move up to the A Main.*
9. Count Gibson - TRB - 210
10. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 208
11. Danny Fox - MMR - 206
12. Lloyd Miller - TRB - 204
13. Marc Ronhock - TRB - 192
14. Mark Johnson - MMR - 189
15. Diane Harney - TRP - 150


*GTP*
1. Matt Boman - TRB - 237 + 11
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 237 + 7
3. Dennis Demole - TRB - 227
4. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 220
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 216
6. Count Gibson - TRB - 214
7. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 211
8. Cliff Adams - ASR - 207
9. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 197
10. Marc Ronhock - TRB - 193
11. Branden Eden - TRB - 184
12. Danny Fox - MMR - 151
13. Kyle Hall - TRP - 43


*Group F*
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 253
2. Dennis Demole - TRB - 247
3. Matt Boman - TRB - 244 + 15
4. Count Gibson - TRB - 244 + 7
5. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 242
6. Cliff Adams - ASR - 220
7. Marc Ronhock - TRB - 215
8. Kenny Holton - ASR - 187


*Group 12*
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 281
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 269
3. Kenny Holton - ASR - 265
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 231
5. Cliff Adams - ASR - 91
6. Rollin Isbell - SCR - 16

*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 11, 2011 ….. The Raceway.biz – Melbourne, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Henry Racing

When will the points be posted?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I was just working on them ....

Haven't had a chance to double check, but here's what I have. Top 5

*4" NASCAR*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 63
2. Mike Bresett - TRP - 60
3. Dennis Demole - TRB - 56
4. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 52
5. Kyle Hall - TRP - 44

*GT1 by JK Products*
1. Dennis Demole - TRB - 59
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 56
3. Buddy Houser - SCR - 54
4. Kyle Hall - TRP - 53
5. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 53

*GTP*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 63
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 59
3. Dennis Demole - TRB - 55
4. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 49
5. Matt Boman - TRB - 47

*Group F*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 63
2. Jeff Cox - ASR - 60
3. Kenny Holton - ASR - 41
4. Stu Marder - TRP - 38
5. Matt Boman - TRB - 35

*Group 12*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 62
2. Jeff Cox - ASR - 60
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 58
4. Kenny Holton - ASR - 54
5. Matt Boman - TRB - 53


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The Florida track owners that are involved in *My Series 2011 *- The Race Place (Holly Hill), theRaceway.biz (Cocoa), ASR IndoorMotorSports (Longwood),and Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies (Jacksonville) - are happy to announce the schedule for the *2011 Summer Tour* 




*Race Dates - 2011 Summer Tour*
Saturday, June 11th - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, Florida
Saturday, July 9th - ASR IndoorMotorSports - Longwood, Florida
Saturday, August 13th - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida
Saturday, September 10th - Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, Florida
Saturday, October 8th - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida


Just a few tweaks being considered for now .....

*4" NASCAR*
May now run the FLA16D motor or a JK Falcon 7
May run a JK (TBD), Kelly Daytona, Parma Intrepid, or Parma Taurus

*GT1 - Sponsored by JK Products*
Possibly drop the Mercedes or Porsche and add the Mazda Dyson

*GTP*
No changes at this time

*Group F - New Class * 
No changes at this time

*Group 12*
No changes at this time


*Support your local raceway and invite a friend*


----------



## Mike R

Rollin,

After giving this much thought, other than the raceways maybe having to add an extra hook on the wall for the Mazda body, there really is no reason to have to drop the Mercedes or the Porsche. Both are good bodies, and I have seen them run in all the state races I've been to the last two years.

I would personally run either over the Mazda body, but that's just my experience.

Just my two cents worth.

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

What about the great debate on concourse and qualifying


----------



## Henry Racing

On the body rule what about the outsight charger??


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> On the body rule what about the outsight charger??


You can still run it these four races. Then it will probably be dropped before the next schedule if people aren't using it.


----------



## SCSHobbies

June 11th is the 1st race :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #1of the 2011 *My Series * Summer Tour was held on Saturday, June 11, 2011 at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida. 

Thank you to Bill Pinch for hosting us and to Lloyd Miller for serving as Race Director. 

The Summer Tour continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After the Summer Tour, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Branden Eden – TRB – 208
2. Denis Demole – TRB – 207
3. Terry Tawney – TRB – 206 + 19
4. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 206 + 2
5. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 200
6. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 195
7. Chris Alvarez – TRB – 188
8. Matt Boman – TRB – 178 

_*It took 197 + 10 laps to move up to the A Main*_
9. Buddy Houser – SCR – 197 + 6
10. Count Gibson – TRB – 196
11. Danny Mayer – TRB ? – 190 
12. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 189
13. Mark Johnson – MMR – 180
14. Marc Ronhock – TRB – 178 
15. Koby Miller – TRB – 155 
16. Diane Harney – TRP – 123 
17. Tem Raskin – SCD – 52 


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Steve Bowman – TRB – 223 
2. Branden Eden – TRB – 220
3. Terry Tawney – TRB – 219
4. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 212 
5. Matt Boman – TRB – 211 
6. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 205
7. Tem Raskin – SCD – 173
8. Dennis Demole – TRB – 115

*It took 215 laps to move up to the A Main.*
9. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 212
10. Buddy Houser – SCR – 211
11. Count Gibson – TRB – 205
12. Mark Johnson – MMR – 196
13. Marc Ronhock – TRB – 192
14. Bill Stuyvenberg – TRP – 160
15. Joan Ronhock – TRB – 150
16. Diane Harney – TRP – 136



*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Matt Boman – TRB – 237
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 236
3. Dennis Demole – TRB – 233
4. Count Gibson – TRB – 216
5. Tem Raskin – SCD – 211
6. Chris Alvarez – TRB – 199
7. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 105



*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jeff Cox – ASR – 256
2. Kenny Holton – ASR – 254
3. Dennis Demole – TRB – 250
4. Count Gibson – TRB – 247
5. Tem Raskin – SCD – 246
6. Lloyd Miller – TRB – 243
7. Steve Bowman – TRB – 237
8. Chris Alvarez – TRB – 237
9. Marc Ronhock – TRB – 224
10. Stu Marder – TRP – 212



*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Kenny Holton – ASR – 296 
2. Jeff Cox – ASR – 291
3. Stu Marder – TRP – 289
4. Terry Tawney – TRB – 285
5. Tem Raskin – SCD – 31



*Next Race ….. Saturday, July 9, 2011 ….. ASR IndoorMotorSports - Longwood, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## bartx7001

Just a few tweaks being considered for now .....

4" NASCAR
May now run the FLA16D motor or a JK Falcon 7
May run a JK (TBD), Kelly Daytona, Parma Intrepid, or Parma Taurus

GT1 - Sponsored by JK Products
Possibly drop the Mercedes or Porsche and add the Mazda Dyson

What was the final ruling on the nascar and gt1 body list?
Thanks Jason


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

bartx7001 said:


> Just a few tweaks being considered for now .....
> 
> 4" NASCAR
> May now run the FLA16D motor or a JK Falcon 7
> May run a JK (TBD), Kelly Daytona, Parma Intrepid, or Parma Taurus
> 
> GT1 - Sponsored by JK Products
> Possibly drop the Mercedes or Porsche and add the Mazda Dyson
> 
> What was the final ruling on the nascar and gt1 body list?
> Thanks Jason



Jason, 

Good to hear from you.

For NASCAR we kept the OS Charger (#230), Parma Intrepid and Kelly Daytona and added the JK Toyota and Parma Taurus. Will probably drop the OS Charger after these five races.

For GT1 - We added the JK Mazda Dyson and will possibly drop the Mercedes and/or Porsche after these five races depending on how much either is used.

Rollin


----------



## Modlerbob

Personally I like the Mercedes and have invested in making them my GT1 body. So far due to health reasons I have been unable to attend the races but I plan to be at ASR on the 9th.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Modlerbob said:


> Personally I like the Mercedes and have invested in making them my GT1 body. So far due to health reasons I have been unable to attend the races but I plan to be at ASR on the 9th.


If the Mercedes and/or the Porsche are getting used, then I'm sure we'll want to keep it legal because that means we're selling bodies.

However, if either is not being used, then it doesn't make sense (or cents) to continue to stock them.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Tentative Schedule for Race #2 at ASR on 7/9/11*

I received an e-mail from Kenny Holton this morning announcing the race lineup for Race #2 at ASR IndoorMotorSports

4" NASCAR - Hillclimb
Group F - King
Group 12 - King
GT1 - Hillclimb
GTP - King


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #2 of the 2011 *My Series * Summer Tour was held on Saturday, July 9, 2011 at *ASR IndoorMotorSports* in Longwood, Florida. 

Thank you to Kenny Holton and Mike Gleeson for hosting us and to Bill Pinch for getting the day started as Race Director. 

The Summer Tour continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After the Summer Tour, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.

And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.


Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 221
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 215
3. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 214
4. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 212
5. Kyle Hall – TRP – 211
6. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 206
7. Marcus Ramos – ASR – 204
8. Jason Burnside - ??? – 203
9. Jordan Eber – SCR – 201 
10. Matt Boman – TRB – 200
11. Eric Salverson – ASR – 156


*Group F*
_Raced on the King_
1. Jeff Cox – ASR – 225
2. Kenny Holton – ASR – 213
3. Tem Raskin – SCD – 210
4. Dennis Demole – TRB – 208
5. Jason Burnside - ??? – 202
6. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 201
7. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 197
8. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 194 
9. Jordan Eber – SCR – 181 
10. Cliff Adams – ASR – 166
11. Matt Boman – TRB – 43


*Group 12*
_Raced on the King_
1. Jeff Cox – ASR – 244
2. Kenny Holton – ASR – 235
3. Terry Tawney – TRB – 231
4. Jason Burnside - ??? – 218
5. Matt Boman – TRB – 198
6. Cliff Adams – ASR – 176
7. Mike Henry – SCR – 136
8. Jordan Eber – SCR – 134


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 242
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 235
3. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 234 + 10
4. Jason Burnside - ??? – 234 + 3
5. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 232
6. Matt Boman – TRB – 230
7. Kyle Hall – TRP – 227
8. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 220
9. Jordan Eber – SCR – 209
10. Mike Henry – SCR – 204 


*GTP*
_Raced on the King_
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 217
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 207
3. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 203
4. Matt Boman – TRB – 191
5. Cliff Adams – ASR – 187 




*Next Race ….. Saturday, August 13, 2011 ….. Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Florida's My Series* is returning to *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville this coming Saturday, August 13th.

All racing will be on the 153' Ogilvie Hillclimb -- *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South.*

On Friday, August 12th, the Raceway will open no later than 3pm (probably earlier) and be open until at least 9pm (probably later) for Test-N-Tune. $10 all day. 

We'll open no later than 8am on Saturday.

We hope to see you at the track!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #3 of the 2011 *My Series * Summer Tour was held on Saturday, August 13, 2011 at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. 

Thank you to Johnny Banks and Rollin Isbell for hosting us and to Bill Pinch for getting the day started as Tech Director. Special thanks to Rodney Miles for cooking up some excellent hamburgers, hot dogs and BBQ chicken.

The Summer Tour continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After the Summer Tour, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 200
2. Mike Bresett – TRP – 198
3. Danny Zona – TRP – 197
4. Mike Rigsby – SCR – 193
5. Mike Henry – SCR – 192
6. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 187 + 17
7. Wesley Dean – SCR – 187 + 7
8. Kyle Hall – TRP – 44 

*It took 190 + 7.6 to move up to the A Main*
9. Jordan Eber – SCR – 190 + 7.5
10. Dennis Demole – TRB – 185
11. Matt Boman – TRB – 184
12. Charlie Dube – SCR – 182
13. Ryan Edenfield – SCR – 181
14. Eddie Stilley – SCR – 180
15. Terry Tawney – TRB – 179 + 18
16. Chad Edenfield – SCR – 179 + 4
17. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 176
18. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – SCR – 170 
19. Nathan Pickett – SCR – 168
20. Darin Benson – SCR – 164
21. Donnie Castillo – None – 132


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 210
2. Mike Henry – SCR – 206 + 19
3. Mike Rigsby – SCR – 206 + 4
4. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 204
5. Dennis Demole – TRB – 203
6. Chad Edenfield – SCR – 199
7. Matt Boman – TRB – 185
8. Terry Tawney – TRB – 140 

*It took 200 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. Wesley Dean – SCR – 198 + 19
10. Jordan Eber – SCR – 198 + 10
11. Charlie Dube – SCR – 193
12. Ryan Edenfield – SCR – 192
13. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 191
14. Nathan Pickett – SCR – 185
15. Lee “Pinkie” Pinkstaff – SCR – 180
16. Bill McDermott – SCR – 169
17. Kyle Hall – TRP – 78


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Danny Zona – TRP – 227 *New Track Record*
2. Mike Bresett – TRP – 224
3. Terry Tawney – TRB – 219
4. Mike Henry – SCR – 207
5. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 202 + 7
6. Wesley Dean – SCR – 202 + 4
7. Eddie Stilley – SCR – 183
8. Dennis Demole – TRB – 37

*It took 209 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 208
10. Matt Boman – TRB – 207
11. Mike Rigsby – SCR – 205 
12. Kyle Hall – TRP – 201
13. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 197
14. Darin Benson – SCR – 188 + 15
15. Nathan Pickett – SCR – 188 + 8
16. Jordan Eber – SCR – 186
17. Donnie Castillo – None – 86 


*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Mike Henry – SCR – 234
2. Dennis Demole – TRB – 233
3. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 230 + 7
4. Mike Rigsby – SCR – 230 + 6
5. John “JT” Thompson – 228
6. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 224
7. Darin Benson – SCR – 223
8. Matt Boman – SCR – 222 + 11
9. Chad Edenfield – SCR – 222 + 5
10. Jordan Eber – SCR – 214
11. Ryan Edenfield – SCR – 204
12. Nathan Pickett – SCR – 196 


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Terry Tawney – TRB – 241
2. Matt Boman – TRB – 238 
3. Mike Henry – SCR – 230 
4. Johnny Banks – SCR – 225
5. Jordan Eber – SCR – 204
6. Rodney Miles – SCR – 176 








*Next Race ….. Saturday, September 10, 2011 ….. Miracle Mile Raceways – Ocoee, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

What did momma put in Mike Henry's Wheaties??? Top 5 in all classes, you had a cycle of all positions 1st 2nd 3rd 4th & 5th thats rare. You should have played Lotto on the way home... Great run Mike!! :thumbsup:

JT & Mike R also had good days. :thumbsup:

Looks like I missed a heck of a Race Day and I heard the food was good too!


----------



## Henry Racing

Thanks buddy what you don't know is other than gtp, I had to come up from the b mains,and I would have had a much closer race for 1st and 2nd in g12 but I got in a pile up in the dog leg and it knocked the brush spring and brush out of the motor. But I say the best races were for the transfer spots in the b mains. In NASCAR me and jordan fought door to door for the entire race for it to come down to who could coast the furthest.and in gt1 me and wes dean did the same thing. Definitely the best state race so far!!!!


----------



## Henry Racing

Hey how are the points championships shaping up?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'll try to remember to post the Top 3 (or so) on Monday.


----------



## Henry Racing

Coolness I just wanted to know where I stood in the points, if I had a shot at a podium in any thing I'd be going to the rest of the races


----------



## SCSHobbies

If your able to make the races this year you should to be ready for next year... :thumbsup:

Its hard to go in and beat the locals at any track esp if you have zero exp on there track!


----------



## Mike R

SCSHobbies said:


> If your able to make the races this year you should to be ready for next year... :thumbsup:
> 
> Its hard to go in and beat the locals at any track esp if you have zero exp on there track!


But it CAN be done

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> But it CAN be done
> 
> Mike R


Yep ... you do what Mike did in 2008 and go the day before and/or arrive as early as possible on Saturday and run as many laps as possible.

Just takes planning and preparation. Something that I haven't done well. I end up spending too much of my time thrashing on race day instead of practicing. And that means that I'm tuning with a sledge hammer instead of making fine, dial-in adjustments.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*My Series* *Summer Tour - Points* through 8/13/11. 

Through three races with one drop already figured in.

*4" NASCAR*
1. Dennis Demole - 41
2. Terry Tawney - 39
2. John "JT" Thompson - 39
4. Doc Dougherty - 37
5. Rollin Isbell - 32

*GT1 by JK Products*
1. Terry Tawney - 39
2. Dennis Demole - 38
3. John "JT" Thompson - 35
3. Doc Dougherty - 35
3. Rollin Isbell - 35

*GTP*
1. Terry Tawney - 40
1. Dennis Demole - 40
3. Matt Boman - 39
4. Doc Dougherty - 36
5. Danny Zona - 21

*Group F*
1. Jeff Cox - 42
2. Kenny Holton - 40
3. Dennis Demole - 39
4. Tem Raskin - 36
5. Doc Dougherty - 31
5. John "JT" Thompson - 31

*Group 12*
1. Jeff Cox - 41
1. Kenny Holton - 41
3. Terry Tawney - 40
4. Matt Boman - 37
5. Mike Henry - 34


----------



## Mike R

Which brings me to another point. If you are only having five races, why have any drops? Better yet, why have any drops at all? Does NASCAR have drops?? Formula 1?? They don't get an "oops" day and no form of racing should. 

If you want to go for the championship, you make every race, and make every race count. All the drop system does is create bad blood in the racing program because one guy busts his butt while the other guy knows he can sluff off a couple of races and still win the championship. 

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

Funny thought-who's leading the rookie of the year points???


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> Which brings me to another point. If you are only having five races, why have any drops? Better yet, why have any drops at all? Does NASCAR have drops?? Formula 1?? They don't get an "oops" day and no form of racing should.
> 
> If you want to go for the championship, you make every race, and make every race count. All the drop system does is create bad blood in the racing program because one guy busts his butt while the other guy knows he can sluff off a couple of races and still win the championship.
> 
> Mike R



I see your point.

It's one of those "it's always been done this way" things. I think there's a hope that being able to drop one will keep someone interested for the whole series.

Difference is that NASCAR and F1 drivers are getting paid to drive the car where we're racing - mostly - for braggin' rights.

That's the only explanation I can come up with.



Henry Racing said:


> Funny thought-who's leading the rookie of the year points???


Doc Dougherty would be the Amateur Division leader if we still classified drivers that way.

Jordan Eber would be the Rookie of the Year (never raced in a series before) leader in NASCAR and Group F. You would be the Rookie leader in GT1, GTP and Group 12.


----------



## Mike R

I don't think you could classify Daugherty as an amateur since Bill has already classified him as an expert class racer for the upcoming GT-1 Enduro.

Mike R


----------



## bartx7001

Who all is going to the state race this weekend?


----------



## SCSHobbies

I'm planning too but will only be able to stay for a few classes. JT talked about going and maybe a couple others from Jax.


----------



## Jordan Eber

[QUOTE
Jordan Eber would be the Rookie of the Year (never raced in a series before) leader in NASCAR and Group F. You would be the Rookie leader in GT1, GTP and Group 12.[/QUOTE]

Does this mean i get a "rookie of the year" plaque that i can stick on my box???


----------



## Mike R

Jordan Eber said:


> [QUOTE
> Jordan Eber would be the Rookie of the Year (never raced in a series before) leader in NASCAR and Group F.


Does this mean i get a "rookie of the year" plaque that i can stick on my box???[/QUOTE]

Sure, just give Rollin $7.50 at the end of this segment of races and he can get you one printed up in no time.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #4 of the 2011 *My Series * Summer Tour was held on Saturday, September 10, 2011 at *Miracle Mile Raceways* in Ocoee, Florida. 

Thank you to Mike Haire and his Family for hosting us and to Bill Pinch for getting the day started as Race Director. 

The Summer Tour continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After the Summer Tour, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jason Burnside – MMR – 198
2. Dennis Demole – TRB – 191
3. Bill Bornman – MMR – 190
4. Ray Bass – MMR – 188
5. Marcus Ramos – MMR – 181 
6. Ray Terry – MMR – 174
7. Kyle Hall – TRP – 156
8. Tony Harber – MMR - 128

*It took 186 to move up to the A Main*
9. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 180
10. Bob Herzog – MMR – 179
11. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 178
12. James Guido – MMR – 177
13. Tom Hobbs – MMR – 176
14. TJ Chambers – MMR – 175
15. Mark Johnson – MMR – 172
16. Danny Fox – MMR – 172 


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 205
2. Marcus Ramos – MMR – 204
3. Ray Bass – MMR – 202
4. Kyle Hall – TRP – 193
5. Jason Burnside – MMR – 189
6. Mark Johnson – MMR – 186
7. Tony Harber – MMR – 182
8. Bill Bornman – MMR – 105 

*It took 189 laps to move up to the A Main*
9. James Guido – MMR – 188 + 11
10. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 188 + 8
11. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 188 + 2
12. Danny Fox – MMR – 181
13. Bob Herzog – MMR – 180
14. Marc Ronhock – TRB – 172
15. TJ Chambers – MMR – 171
16. Tom Hobbs – MMR – 156
17. Joan Ronhock – TRB – 151 


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jason Burnside – MMR – 225
2. Danny Fox – MMR – 213
3. Dennis Demole – TRB – 207
4. Marcus Ramos – MMR – 205
5. TJ Chambers – MMR – 195
6. James Guido – MMR – 191
7. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 84 



*Group F*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Kenny Holton – ASR – 209
2. Dennis Demole – TRB – 205
3. Stu Marder – TRP – 202
4. Bill Bornman – MMR – 200
5. Jeff Cox – ASR – 200
6. Jason Burnside – MMR – 189
7. Danny Fox – MMR – 183 


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. Jeff Cox – ASR – 253
2. Stu Marder – TRP – 253
3. Jason Burnside – MMR – 247
4. Kenny Holton – ASR – 240




*Next Race ….. Saturday, October 8, 2011 ….. The Race Place – Holly Hill, FL*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race This weekend in Daytona @ The Race Place. :thumbsup:
I think there are atleast 6 of us going from Jax not counting Mike Henry who has not decided if he is going yet. 1hr sleep is plenty Mike, I'll buy you a Monster Drink. 

My poor Champion car only gets to come out a couple times a year to play on the big Azz tri oval.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Pretty sure that we'll all be back to Jacksonville in time to race NASCAR on the Fastest Hillclimb in the South.


----------



## Henry Racing

Make it a really big monster lol
Btw Cole trickle is gonna race his last race lol


----------



## Henry Racing

Points update before Daytona? Pls??


----------



## Mike R

Good Luck to all the Jax racers heading down to Holly Hill......yeah...even you Mike.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> Points update before Daytona? Pls??


*4" NASCAR*
1. Dennis Demole - 61
2. John Thompson - 56
3. Doc Dougherty - 48
4. Terry Tawney - 46
5. Kyle Hall - 46
6. Rollin Isbell - 45

*GT1 by JK Products*
1. Dennis Demole - 59
2. Terry Tawney - 53
3. John Thompson - 48
4. Matt Boman - 48
5. Rollin Isbell - 47

*GTP*
1. Dennis Demole - 59
2. Terry Tawney - 59
3. Doc Dougherty - 51
4. Matt Boman - 51

*Group F*
1. Kenny Holton - 61
2. Dennis Demole - 59
3. Jeff Cox - 59

*Group 12*
1. Jeff Cox - 62
2. Kenny Holton - 59
3. Terry Tawney - 58



Mike R said:


> Good Luck to all the Jax racers heading down to Holly Hill......yeah...even you Mike.
> 
> Mike R


Thank you, Mike. 

We'll be back in time to race NASCAR on Saturday night.


----------



## Henry Racing

Thanks mike.
Are you gonna race at our track Saturday?


----------



## Mike R

Probably,

It's my weekend off

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race #4 of the 2011 *My Series * Summer Tour was held on Saturday, October 8, 2011 at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. 

Thank you to Greg Walker and Phil Massey for hosting us. And, of course, thank you to Phil for serving as our Race Director for the day.. 

The Summer Tour continues to use the new format for the Series that includes Qualifying and Move-Ups. Classes that had more than 12 entries had qualifying to set the Mains. The Top 6 qualifiers were placed in the A Main. Where there were three Mains, the winner of the C moved up to the B Main. The Top 2 finishers in the B Main moved up to the A Main.
After the Summer Tour, we’ll look at what worked and what didn’t and make any necessary tweaks.
And, yes, we are keeping points and will recognize the Top 3 in each class.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Mike Bresett – TRP – 405
2. Danny Zona – TRP – 400
3. Dennis Demole – TRB – 396
4. Ken Brown – TRP – 394
5. Buddy Houser – SCR – 385
6. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 384
7. Rich Mahlum – TRP – 377
8. Terry Tawney – TRB – 374 

*It took 377 to move up to the A Main*
9. Kyle Hall – TRP – 375
10. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 373
11. Dan Dougherty – TRB – 371
12. Jordan Eber – SCR – 367
13. Stu Marder – TRP – 342
14. Nathan Pickett – SCR – 326
15. Mike Henry – SCR – 315
16. James “JP” Snyder – SCR – 285 


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Terry Tawney – TRB – 181
2. Dennis Demole – TRB – 176
3. Kyle Hall – TRP – 174
4. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 173
5. Buddy Houser – SCR – 173
6. Dan Dougherty – TRB – 171
7. Mike Henry – SCR – 147
8. Jordan Eber – SCR – 146
9. Nathan Pickett – SCR – 132 


*GTP*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Mike Bresett – TRP – 196
2. Danny Zona – TRP – 195
3. Kyle Hall – TRP – 192
4. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 182
5. Dennis Demole – TRB - 178
6. Terry Tawney – TRB – 178
7. Dan Dougherty – TRB - 175
8. Jonathan Cook - ??? – 162
9. Mike Henry – SCR – 160 



*Group F*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 200
2. Jeff Cox – ASR – 193
3. Kenny Holton – ASR – 190
4. Jonathan Cook - ??? – 186
5. Stu Marder – TRP – 177
6. Darren Weaver - ??? - 159


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Stu Marder – TRP – 215
2. Kenny Holton – ASR – 211
3. Jeff Cox – ASR – 199
4. Terry Tawney – TRB – 190
5. Darren Weaver - ??? - 184




*Next Race ….. Saturday, January 14, 2012 ….. Raceway To Be Determined*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the Top Finishers for the *My Series * Summer Tour. Five Races with one drop.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
SCD = Slot Car Drags – Orlando, FL
SCR = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*4” NASCAR*
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 80 points
2. John “JT” Thompson – SCR – 72 points
3. Terry Tawney – TRB – 60 points
4. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 59 points (Attended more races)
5. Kyle Hall – TRP – 59 points


*GT1 – Sponsored by JK Products*
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 79 points
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 74 points
3. Rollin Isbell – SCR – 65 points
4. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 62 points
5. Kyle Hall – TRP – 57 points


*GTP*
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 76 points
2. Terry Tawney – TRB – 75 points
3. Doc Dougherty – TRB – 66 points
4. Matt Boman – TRB – 51 points



*Group F*
1. Dennis Demole – TRB – 80 points (Attended more races)
2. Kenny Holton – ASR – 80 points
3. Jeff Cox – ASR – 79 points
4. Stu Marder – TRP – 38 points


*Group 12*
1. Jeff Cox – ASR – 81 points
2. Kenny Holton – ASR – 79 points
3. Terry Tawney – TRB – 76 points
4. Stu Marder – 60 points




*Next Race ….. Saturday, January 14, 2012 ….. Raceway To Be Determined*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Can we get a 2012 update? I thought I saw it some where but i can not find it. 
Dates / Location / Classes / Rule Changes?

I would like to see a return of Amature and Exp classes. In Nascar / GT1 only then GTP and the wing classes all run together.



I hope everyone had a good Christmas and a safe and Happy New Years.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

January 14th - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL
February 11th - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
March 10th - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL

I don't remember if we're taking April off or not.

Haven't received an answer about racer divisions.

No rule changes on the cars.


----------



## Henry Racing

I say new class on the ovals....group 12 dirt late models!!! Use everything off a regular g12 but instead of a "normal" wing body,a dlm body with a wing kit!!!!! Lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Or ..... take a 4" DLM body and cut it down real low, add a wing kit and race it on your Box 12 car.


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> January 14th - The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL
> February 11th - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
> March 10th - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL
> 
> I don't remember if we're taking April off or not.
> 
> Haven't received an answer about racer divisions.
> 
> No rule changes on the cars.


And I still would like to see stock Hawk 6's allowed in GT-1 and Group F. No outside balancing or bearings allowed. No reason this can't be caught in tech if someone knows what to look for. (And yes, I know I'm beating a dead horse here because of the two track owners down south who were opposed to the idea.)

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> And I still would like to see stock Hawk 6's allowed in GT-1 and Group F. No outside balancing or bearings allowed. No reason this can't be caught in tech if someone knows what to look for. (And yes, I know I'm beating a dead horse here because of two track owners.)
> 
> Mike R


If i was racing regularly in the My Series I Would join you on that.
I think it is a much better motor. 
But I am divided, as the shops would likely be hurting themselves by the loss in motor sales.

Anyway,:beatdeadhorse::woohoo::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## bartx7001

Bump
Who all is going to be at the race this weekend?


----------



## TOM MAR

bartx7001 said:


> Bump
> Who all is going to be at the race this weekend?


I can't make it, I'll be at the carpet oval sat. at Minnreg.


----------



## Mike R

My Saturday to work

MR


----------



## SCSHobbies

I think Me, Rollin, JT, Jordan and Mike Henry are planning to.
Maybe
Mike R??
Rick??
Chad??

Jason maybe you can talk all the Burnsides into Slots for a weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jordan Eber

I will be out of town all weekend so i wont be able to make it.


----------



## Henry Racing

I'm coming but I'm not racing the wing classes and depending on what time they start,won't run gtp so I can still make the races at the good hillclimb lol


----------



## SCSHobbies

I'm even going to work on stuff before the last min... I put a fresh motor in my NASCAR the gear mesh sounds bad but its quick on our track 4.52. I even have a new body in the paint booth for it. 
The GT1 is going to be a whole new car I hope to finish it tonight and race it tonight to make sure its right. I might even have time to work on my GTP.


----------



## Mike R

Buddy, 

You, Rollin and JT have some good luck down there tomorrow. Wish I didn't have to work, but nothing falls into place with my work schedule this series except our race at home next month. Going to do my best to be competitive for that one.

MR


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Looks like Mike Henry is going to meet us there and maybe Rick Gibeault.

We'll be back in time to race NASCAR Saturday night.


----------

